# Help me find a good "manly" style for my dog!



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an off-white goldendoodle (Poodle x Golden Retriever) mix. He's a fairly big dog -- weighs about 50 pounds. His coat is mostly poodle-looking, but slightly less curly.

I've had no luck finding a good haircut style for him and I'm hoping someone here will have ideas or pictures that can help. 

He's very active with me in the summer and so it needs to be pretty short, both to keep him cool and so that he's fairly easy to clean after swimming and running around in the mud. I'd like for him to look more "manly" than "girly." Don't want a poodle-looking cut. I'd also really prefer that it be short around his mouth, since when it's not food and slobber tends to cake up pretty fast.We've tried just shaving him down really short all over and while that keeps him clean and cool, he looks like a skinny shaved rat. I particularly hate the look of his head and tail when he's shaved down.

I keep thinking that if I could just find the right cut that's short all over, maybe a little bit longer or shaped around the tail and head (but hopefully still short around and under the mouth) that he could look decent and stay cool and clean.

Any ideas or pictures?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. I guess that I would just go with one length all over, and a shaved face if you really want it to be clean. 

This is the best photo I could find of what I'm thinking:


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I always find it funny when people dont want a poodleish dog to look like one.

I hear it daily at work.

Poodles are hunting dogs, so very much manly, same with the tradional hair cut they get, it has a purpose.

Id go with the above photo. easy to keep up with, and a clean face easy for no mess.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My poodle x gets the puppy cut, same length all over. I always thinks she looks like a bit of a tomboy, so I think it would work fine for a male dog.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw a silver mini poodle Sunday that had the Puppy cut and the owners had the groomer leave a "beard" on his chin, it was the most awesome thing I'd seen done on a poodle and he looked VERY masculine!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I know you said you want his hair short around his mouth, but I think a moustache/beard is the only thing that will make him look masculine. Shave the rest close and don't leave a poofy tail.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Typically what I do when someone doesn't want their dog to look "poodley" is take the top of the head really short...that's usually what they are objecting to. So it sounds like what you want is a short body, with a slightly longer face; if he has a tail, I'd leave it long because that is probably what's making him look "ratty"; dogs never look good with shaved tails! A good summer cut would be like a #7 or #5 ao with a 1/2" or 3/8" (I prefer the 1/2") guide comb on the whole head, beard/moustache included. Have the ears shaved, either with the guide comb or the blad used on the body, whatever your preference is...I've done it on my Lhasa, it's a very handsome look.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

mom24doggies said:


> Typically what I do when someone doesn't want their dog to look "poodley" is take the top of the head really short...that's usually what they are objecting to. So it sounds like what you want is a short body, with a slightly longer face; if he has a tail, I'd leave it long because that is probably what's making him look "ratty"; dogs never look good with shaved tails! A good summer cut would be like a #7 or #5 ao with a 1/2" or 3/8" (I prefer the 1/2") guide comb on the whole head, beard/moustache included. Have the ears shaved, either with the guide comb or the blad used on the body, whatever your preference is...I've done it on my Lhasa, it's a very handsome look.


A lot of Poodle mixes (doodles included) that don't like the poodle look end up with something like a #4-#7 on the body with a #5/8 or #3 on the legs. The one length all over works, but sometimes leaving the legs a bit longer can keep away from that "rat" look. 99% of my goldendoodles end up with a guard comb on the top of the head (and scissored a bit more flat than round, like a bichon vs. a poodle), and a #3 on the cheeks/beard and the beard very short. A few dogs get a topknot scissored over the eyes, back of the head, but left long and shaggy to keep away from the actual "topknot" look. 
Problem is, it's very hard to make poodles and poodle crosses look not poodle-ish IME. Especially if they're extremely curly coated, and the owner wants the face and feet shaved for cleanliness....


----------



## petstylistfla (Jun 21, 2011)

I think a sporting clip with short ears and a modified french mustache would be nice


----------

